# How do you pronounce "Xenon"?



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

*How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

How do you pronounce "Xenon"?


----------



## fivebyfive (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

say the letter "Z" then the word "non" like noncompliant. Put them both together and say it like a normal 2 syllable word.


----------



## Wits' End (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

That's a good way to explain it 5x5 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
If you prefer LED's are you a Xenonphobe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

Z-Non, Z-Non, Z-Non

I think I got it. 

Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kitelights (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

.......and if you tap your heels together at the same time.........


----------



## Xenon (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

Yes? Looking for me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## PeterW (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

"Zenon" or "Zeeeeenon" depending on your opinion of the letter Z

Cheers

PEter


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

PeterW, don't you Brits pronounce the letter Z as, "zed" as opposed to "zee"? I was having a business discussion with some London counterparts the other day when that came up.


----------



## chamenos (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

i thought the british pronunciation of Z was "zack" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Double_A (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

Well if your refer to Xenon our Facilites Tech, we just call him "Ziggy"

If we're talking about the gas we say "zee-non" 

Sorry, Ziggy


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

I've been pronouncing it zen-non. Silly me.


----------



## Double_A (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

I can't replicate all the marks in my Websters dictionary, but it has zee-non and zen-on as both correct.

GregR

P.S. To-may-to or To-ma-to?


----------



## jayflash (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

Double A now receives a gold star plus two more A's for his two correct answers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

Good, because I like zen-on better.


----------



## Light_Headed (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

Here in canada we pronounce it as "Zee-non-eh" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## simbad (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Xenon\"?*

My english wife sais "zeenon", here in Catalan is "shenon", in spanish "csenon", "those very white incandescent lightbulbs"...light car lights.


----------

